# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن > منتدى الجزائر >  مسقط راسي الشلف

## منيرة الظلام

السلآم عليكم و رحمهـ الله تعآلى و بركآتهـ



اليوم قررت أجيبلكم معلومآت عن مسقط رأسي
المدينهـ الي إتولدت بيهآ .,,, و كآنت أحلى أيآم طفولتي بيهآ 



ولاية الشلف بالإنجليزية Chlef Province ..,,,~
هي ولاية تقع في شمال غرب الجزائر. عاصمتها هي مدينة الشلف وتبلغ مساحتها نحو 4.791 كم. ولها أهمية تاريخية وجغرافية وإقتصادية كبيرة. 



تزخر المنطقة الساحلية بأكبر مظاهر و مناظر نظرا لموقعها الجغرافي بما فيه البحر في الشمال و جبال الظهرة في الجنوب و جبل زكار في الشرق. 


و لذا إنّ الساحل يغطيه موقعان كبيران؛ موقع الغرب الذي يمتد من بني حواء إلى تنس يمثّل منظرا جميلا مخضرّا و هو في سفح زكار. 


و تكوّن أغلبية هذه المواقع الغابية خلجانا أمثال بوشرال و ترغنية و دومياالتي تؤلف منظرا خارقا في الجمال و تروق زيارته خاصّة بموقع حيث تتدفّق فيم مساحات المرجان. و إنّ السهول التي تطلّ على الخليج هي صالحة لخلق مراكز للعلاج بمياه البحر و محطات مناخية. إنّ الجهة هذه تأوي بلديتين: "بني حواء" و "واد قوسين" و تمتد على أربعين كلم، فتكسب مؤهلات تجعلها قطبا سياحيا ذا بعد دولي. 


إنّ الشاطئ الغربي، دائما بالنسبة لعاصمة الساحل تنس، يمتد على سبعين كلم. و منطقته هي أوسع من الشاطئ الشرقي، تضيق أحيانا و سيّما في واد الملح و واد تغزرت و عند مخرج المنطقة السكنية القلتة حتى إلى بداية شاطئ الدّشرية (بلدية الدّهرة). 


تتموقع في الناحية الغربية ثلاث بلديات: سيدي عبد الرحمان و المرسى و الدّهرة و تزخر بمميزات سياحية هائلة: شواطئ رائعة، غابات تصلح للصيد السياحي (خنزير الغاب، الحجل، أرانب) و دون ذلك. 


و إنّ القدرات السياحية تتمركز في الناحية الشمالية للولاية. و من ناحية أخرى، إن مدينة تنس الواقعة على بعد خمسين كلم من الشلف تحتوي على موارد أكثر كثافة لأنها تشمل مواقع سياحية علاوة على القدرات البحرية. 


الشواطئ
تمثل طولا يقدّر في مجمله بـ 18725 مترا، نجد من غربها إلى شرقها: القلتة، المرسى، عين حمّادي، قطّار، سيدي عبد الرحمان، واد الملح، مانيس، تنس، ترارنية، بوشرال، دوميا، بني حواء، واد تغزة، دشرية. 



هناك منابع معدنية موزّعة عبر الولاية تمتاز بخاصّيات علاجية محقّقة، تستغل حاليا من طرف أهالي البلاد. و إنّ مجراها اليسير لم يؤهلها لأن تصبح محطّات معدنية استشفائية. 


عين بوشاقور 
عين زعرور (مجاجة) 
حرحور (بني راشد) 


أحصي عدد هائل من المواقع و بقايا من الآثار و المعالم ترجع إلى فترات زمنية مختلفة و حضارات تركت بصماتها على تراب هذا الموقع التاريخي و الثقافي و تكوّن بالتالي الوجه الآخر الذي يزيد في ميزة المنطقة السياحية و الثقافية. 


آثار رومانية في عين مرّان 
بقايا كنيسة النصرانية (أقدم كنيسة في إفريقيا، أسّست عام 324 و يناسب ذلك حدثا هامّا في تاريخ العالم "لقد حمل اللاباروم للمرة الأولى في مقدّمة الخيالة لقسطنطين في معركة Andrinople يوم 3 جويلية 324" 
أسوار و أضرحة فينيقية في تنس 
مسجد سيدي مايزة تنس (أسس من طرف عرب الأندلس في القرن العاشرو قد سجّل معلما تاريخيا يوم 9 ماي 1905). 
مسجد شلف و يعتبر معلما تاريخيا و قد وضعت أسسه عام 1889. 
باب البحرر بتنس (أسوار يرجع تاريخها إلى القرون الوسطى) 
منار تنس: و قد كان محلّ زيارة لشخصيات بارزة في العالم السياسي. 
منار جزيرة "كولمبي" الموجود في المرسى قرب جزيرة كولمبي مقرُّ تجمع الطيور البحرية و المكان المفضل للفريق الفرنسي للغوص. 
تمثال العذراء (تنس). 
دار الباي منصف لتونس في تنس (بلاط يرجع إلى عهد الإمبراطورية العثمانية و هو ملجأ لباي تونس حين منفاه) 
قبّة "الأم بينات": راهبة فرنسية نجت من غرق سفينة "بومال" في نواحي بني حواء في القرن التاسع و التي أبهرت الناس بإنسانيتها. و قد جلب اهتمامها الخاص و شجاعتها تقدير الناس لها و اعترافهم و تمثّل ذلك في تشييد هذه القبة الموجودة عند مخرج مدينة بني حواء. 
وإنّ زلزال 10 أكتوبر 1980 و الذي كان مركزه ببني راشد على بعد 14 كلم من وادي الفضة كان له الأثر في تحويلات جيولوجية أثّرت على العالم الجيولوجي. و قد صرّح "هارون تازياف" للمجموعة العلمية العالمية أن بني راشد صارت مركز حج لرجال العلم. 
و من جهة أخرى، تحتوي الولاية على مجموعة من البنيات التحتية الثقافية تتمثّل في متاحف (في الشلف و تنس) و مراكز ثقافية سيّما المركز الثقافي الإسلامي الموجود بالشلف مقر لا يتخلّى عنه الزوّار لهندسته و لقاعاته المخصّصة للعروض و المسارح و المكتبات.


و اليكم الصور :





جامعة حسيبة بن بوعلي بالشلف




هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 500x406 الابعاد 61KB.



المكتبة المركزية






جامع الشلف (الملقب بجامع السعودي)



شواطئ تنس بلشلف






بني حواء




ميناء تنس



ملعب بومزراق





انشاء الله يعجبكم

----------


## دليلة

جميلة ورائعة

شكرا لكي اختي

----------


## هدوء عاصف

بني حواء






طبيعة ساحرة لبلد رااااااااااااااااااائع في جميع اوقات السنة  :Smile: 



حفظ الله لكم الجزائر من كل كيد .. لك مني اجمل تحية  :Icon30:

----------


## ميرنا

وااااااااااااااااااااااااو

----------


## anoucha

مرسي حبيبتي منيرة الظلام فعلا شلف مدينة ولا اروع

----------


## تحية عسكريه

هي شلف حلوة كل الجزائر بتجنن فلتحيا الخضرا  :Icon30:  :Icon30:  :Icon30:  :Icon30:  :Icon30:

----------


## شمعة امل

ومسقط راسي كذلك 
مييييييييييييرسي على الموضوع الحلو

----------


## modey22522

صور حلوه كتير

تسلمي اختي على المجهود


 :Icon30:

----------


## chabanne84

[SIZE="4"]*يعطيك ألف عافية على المجهوووووووووووووووود  بلادنا ٍائعة*

----------


## Abdou_Algerino

*الشلف رااااااااااائعة جدااااااااااااا*

----------


## Abdou_Algerino

*بوشغال*




http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/p...um/3441211.jpg

----------


## Abdou_Algerino

*بني حواء*

----------


## Abdou_Algerino

*واد غوسين*

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

يعطيك العافيه 
فعلا انها حلوه كتير

----------


## Abdou_Algerino

*دوميا*

**

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

مناظر جميله

----------


## Abdou_Algerino

> مناظر جميله


السلام عليكم أختي
هذا جزء من غرب الشلف فقط
ربي يبارك في هذه المنطقة

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

جميلة ورائعة

شكرا لكي اختي

----------


## Abdou_Algerino

*الداموس*

----------


## Abdou_Algerino

*تنس* *تقع في وسط الشريط الساحلي لشلف*









سيدي مروان

سيدي مروان

جبل سيدي مروان


واد القصب

----------


## Abdou_Algerino

*أبو الحسن* *تقع شرق مدينة تنس*










المدخل الشرقي لأبو الحسن

----------


## منيرة الظلام

يعطيك الصحة  :Eh S(7):  
انت من تنس ؟

----------


## Abdou_Algerino

> يعطيك الصحة  
> انت من تنس ؟


*صحا اختي منيرة
لا أنا من البقعة*

----------

